# The X-men have arrived......



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, I havn't posted in a long while, buuuuut today I have exciting news!

This evening at around 630 Hailey had the last of her five puppies, the X-men 

Mom is my Hailey, and dad is Boomer, Am/Can Ch Amor's Who Could Resist

So, enough dilly-dally, here they are!!

Rouge, 1st born, girl

























Storm, 2nd born, girl

















Logan(aka Wolverene!!), 3rd born, boy


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Xavier, 4th born, boy

















Finally, Gambit, the 5th born, and a boy

























So, there ya go!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Oh, and here is the link to the puppy cam! It will be on during most of the day!

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/hermosa-havanese-puppies-ii


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

Amazing! (yup IWAP these too)


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

I (heart) Storm!!!


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

They are darling! I like them all:cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Finally! They're all so beautiful...but I'll take Logan, OK?


----------



## Ditto's Mom (Apr 29, 2007)

Congratulations Natasha and beautiful Hailey. I just viewed the puppy cam and what can be more endearing than a Havanese Mama and her newborn munchkins. They are adorable and their little pink noses and feet are to die for.:biggrin1::biggrin1:


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Congrats!! They are adorable.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I like Xavier's coloring. Congratulations; they are all so sweet and pink!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Finally, they're here! Congratulations, Natasha, Hailey & Boomer!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks everyone! My best friend who helped me whelp today like Xavier as well...I am planning on keeping a boy, so I am trying my *hardest* not to pick a favorite right now!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, Natasha! They're beautiful. I love Xavier. I can't wait to see how their color comes in over the next few weeks. I just peeked at the webcam and they are so cute and Haley is a good Mom.


----------



## Beamer (Jan 29, 2007)

Congrats on your new litter!!

Ryan


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Congrats Natasha!!!


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Hailey is an *amazing* mom!! She is very dirty from the delivery and needs a bath desperately, but she will not leave her babies for anything! I haven’t even gotten her to go outside yet!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Congrats on your five beautiful healthy puppies! Now I have a couple of "puppycams" going on my computer . . . what does that tell you???


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Congrats on your beautiful litter!


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Congrats on your new litter! They are sooo cute. I think there little pink noses are too cute. Enjoy some much needed rest.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

AgilityHav said:


> Thanks everyone! My best friend who helped me whelp today like Xavier as well...I am planning on keeping a boy, so I am trying my *hardest* not to pick a favorite right now!!


Sorry Natasha as you know I called Xavier first last night and after looking at them again this morning I am going to have to take Gambit as well.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Leeann, I thought you were looking for a girl this time around...


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

I think we need to get our old "puppy napping" group together and head to Natasha's :whoo::whoo::whoo: They are gorgeous!!!!Congratulations!


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

trueblue said:


> Leeann, I thought you were looking for a girl this time around...


Girl or boy what's the difference except and added part LOL. I will be looking for a certain temperament, sex or color does not matter to me but it is funny how I always manage to drift towards the boys.


----------



## casperkeep (May 16, 2007)

Well Laurie I am on it....I can drive to her house. I am not picky on which one I want I will take any that will lick my nose


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Congratulations Natasha. Love the webcam.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

oh my gosh imagine a;; the puppy napping that would have to take place right now... There's farah's pups, and natasha's and renee's and then there are debbie's reds....who am I leaving out? You'd think Havs were bunnies the way they are producing this spring. 

I'll take Rogue Natasha! let's see I have claimed Rogue, Cassidy, little red girl, I know I missing someone... I would almost have one of each if that were the case...black, white, black and tan, parti, and red!


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Congrats! They are incredible, and I LOVE the theme you picked out!


----------



## hedygs (May 23, 2007)

Adorable. Congrats on the beautiful litter.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

They are Beautiful Natasha, Hailey & Boomer did really good.


----------



## lcy_pt (Aug 17, 2007)

Awww...just peeked in on the webcam and it's breakfast time!!! Wow...they're really going to town :biggrin1:......except one little white baby whose cuddling with Mommy....awwww.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks guys! They are all eating like crazy and gaining weight like mad! They'll be out there fighting bad guys in no time 

Hailey is an amazing mom with them, she wont hardley leave their sides!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I know you're busy studying and stuff, but aren't these babies almost a week old now? New pictures!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Congrats on the gorgeous litter, Natasha! They are all beautiful.


----------



## meganmckellar (Sep 1, 2009)

So cute! I can't stop watching the live feed!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

They are precious! Gambit is my favorite right now!


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Congratulations, they are adorable.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

*There a week old!*

Alrighty guys, here they are! The puppies are a week old today 

Everyone is growing like weeds, and changing colors already! Both of the "white" puppies, Logan and Storm, are getting more color. It dosn't show well in the photos, but Logan is marked *just* like Xavier, except where Xavier is black, Logan is a cream/gold color!!

Anyway, ehere they are!

Rogue:

















Storm:

















Logan:

















Xavier:


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

and,
Gambit:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Rogue and Gambit have the cutest little noses!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

I HEART Logan.


----------



## rdanielle (Sep 2, 2008)

Very cute! I love Gambits markings very flashy


----------

